# Radon Skeen 120 - Ist es das richtige für mich?



## der_raubfisch (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit, da ich mir für die kommende Saison ein Radon zulegen möchte. Ich habe mir das Skeen 27,5'' 10.0 ausgesucht, da hier die Ausstattung stimmig ist.

Nur frage ich mich, ob es auch das richtige Bike für mich ist. Ich fahre gerne Touren (Länge bis 80-90km), Höhenmeter pro Tour selten über 1500, gerne Waldwege oder kleinere Trails. Bisher bin ich ein Hardtail gefahren (Klein Attitude Race mit 80mm Federweg), was gerade Bergauf ein Traum ist. Ähnliche Vorraussetzungen sollte auch das Skeen erfüllen, sprich auch richtig gut bergauf gehen.

Weiterhin ist mir die Sitzposition wichtig, ich möchte eher aufrecht sitzen, die Sattelüberhöhung vom Klein möchte ich nicht mehr.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Ist vielleicht das Slide 130mm doch die bessere Wahl?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir keiner eine Meinung nennen? Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Oktober 2016)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner eine Meinung nennen? Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen!
> 
> Grüße
> Christoph



Hi,

um hier mal eine kleine Empfehlung (aus Herstellersicht) zu geben, hier kurz die Hauptunterschiede zwischen dem Skeen (27,5"/29") und dem Slide 130" (29"):

- das Skeen ist generell sportlicher/knackiger abgestimmt und von der Sitzposition ggü. dem Slide 130 leicht gestreckter (sportlicher)
- das Slide 130 ist ein vollwertiges All-Mountain und ist von der Sitzposition aufrechter

Eine pauschale Empfehlung zu geben ist schwer, da hier auch Körpergröße/Schrittlänge und Fahrtechnik/Fahrweise eine Rolle spielen. Fakt ist, dass zu bei den derzeitigen SALE-Preisen mit beiden Bikes ein großes Lächeln bekommen wirst, sobald es auf den ersten Trail geht 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## SkeenRider (21. Oktober 2016)

Hi

vor kurzem stand einer vor der selben Entscheidung.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-skeen-vs-slide.794155/

Ich bin mit meinem 9.0 sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre genau wie du auch Touren, leichtes Trails und am Wochenende war ich in einem kleinen Bikepark selbst da haben die 120mm Federweg noch ausgereicht. Das Skeen ist für unsere Anforderungen einfach die bessere Wahl es ist bestens für Touren geeignet schnell Berg auf und hat Berg ab auch potenzial.


----------



## der_raubfisch (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ihr beiden,

danke für die Ratschläge. Somit verfestigt sich die Entscheidung mehr und mehr Richtung Skeen 120. Ein All-Mountain brauch ich wirklich nicht, für meine Touren lang das Skeen dann anscheinend.
Die Ausstattung ist wirklich super, die komplette XT mit dem hochwertigen Fox-Fahrwerk lassen hoffen.

In einem Test stand, das das 10.0 zu schmal bereift und durch einen längeren Vorbau relativ nervös ist. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Die Reifen hätte ich nach dem kauf eh gegen X-King 2.4 Protection getauscht, aber bei dem Vorbau bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Oktober 2016)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> 
> danke für die Ratschläge. Somit verfestigt sich die Entscheidung mehr und mehr Richtung Skeen 120. Ein All-Mountain brauch ich wirklich nicht, für meine Touren lang das Skeen dann anscheinend.
> Die Ausstattung ist wirklich super, die komplette XT mit dem hochwertigen Fox-Fahrwerk lassen hoffen.
> ...



Hi,

bzgl. der Reifen ist es oft eine Gratwanderung zwischen möglichst leichten Reifen, welche dennoch im Gelände die nötigen Reserven haben. Zum Glück kann man solche Parts ja einfach und "günstig" tauschen. Ich würde es aber persönlich erst einmal mit den Reifen probieren. Gleiches gilt auch für den Vorbau: hier kannst Du durch einen kürzeren Vorbau das Handling ein wenig direkter machen, auch hier würde ich aber auch erst ein paar Touren fahren und danach entscheiden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## der_raubfisch (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Andi,

die anderen Reifen sind für mich quasi schon gesetzt, vor allem wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit. Die Racesport sind deutlich empfindlicher als die Protection, da eine Gewebelage weniger. Fahre die an anderen Bikes problemlos und bin begeistert.
Mit dem Vorbau hast du wahrscheinlich recht, den teste ich erstmal.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## SkeenRider (21. Oktober 2016)

Hi 

Ich fahre auf meinem Skeen jetzt die Mountain King 2.4 in der RS Variante. vorher waren die Nobby Nic Performance drauf und die sind nicht zu empfehlen. Der Mountain King fährt sich und fühlt sich bedeutend besser an. Klar preislich liegen auch ein paar € zwischen den Reifen. Im Winter werde ich mal ein kürzeren vorbei Testen und berichten. Mit dem Skeen wirst du auf jeden Fall glücklich ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

hier mal ein (längst überfälliges) Feedback von mir. Ich habe mich für das Skeen entschieden, seit Ende November ist es bei mir. Bisher bin ich super zufrieden, auch wenn ich erst eine größere Runde gefahren bin. Ab dem Frühjahr sollte ich es aber dann doch mehr bewegen.

Geändert habe ich:

- X-King 2,4 Protection
- Ergon Griffe
- Bremsscheibe XT RT81-M (noch nicht verbaut, kommt die Tage aber)

Den Sattel will ich erstmal länger testen, ggf. kommt da auch ein anderer drauf.









Grüße
Christoph


----------

